# English Bull Terrier Diet



## Amy26 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry if this is repeating past posts... We have an 8 month old male English Bull Terrier (neutered) and I was after some advice on diet. When we first got him the breeder was giving him Eukanuba, a bit of cooked chicken and some tinned meat, which we mirrored and worked well for a while. He then started to have really bad loose stools on and off, so after some advice we changed his food to just straight kibble and have now tried a few varieties (I do this slowly over a period of time) now we are onto Wainrights, (having tried Hills, James Wellbeloved and Wagg) after yet more advice and not only do we get the loose stools but the worst flatulence too. I know this last bit can be typical of the breed to a certain extent, but I am wondering if anyone else has had this problem? And if so have you found anything to ease it? I am mostly worried about whether it could be a digestive/ stomach problem? I did mention it to the vet who tried to sell me some of their resident food (I've read that this can happen alot)

I don't let him have table scraps, and try hard to keep him from eating random bits on walks, but he is a Bull Terrier after all so this is not the easiest of jobs! Also, I have been warned off the raw food diet as we have a young child...

If anyone has any suggestions I would be very grateful as its not nice for him or me! Having him fart constantly in the living room tonight has forced me to write this post!

Thank you for reading


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Amy26 said:


> Also, I have been warned off the raw food diet as we have a young child...


To put it bluntly.. what a load of crock. Do you never prepare meat yourself for your own consumption? What about the hospitalization of children in the states due to commercial food contamination...

However you may like to look at the stickies.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html

Bull terriers if I remember correctly often suffer allergies so I would definitely try to avoid grain based food. When changing food don't forget to do so slowly, adding more of the new, reducing the old over a period of about a week. It can make a difference.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Amy26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this is repeating past posts... We have an 8 month old male English Bull Terrier (neutered) and I was after some advice on diet. When we first got him the breeder was giving him Eukanuba, a bit of cooked chicken and some tinned meat, which we mirrored and worked well for a while. He then started to have really bad loose stools on and off, so after some advice we changed his food to just straight kibble and have now tried a few varieties (I do this slowly over a period of time) now we are onto Wainrights, (having tried Hills, James Wellbeloved and Wagg) after yet more advice and not only do we get the loose stools but the worst flatulence too. I know this last bit can be typical of the breed to a certain extent, but I am wondering if anyone else has had this problem? And if so have you found anything to ease it? I am mostly worried about whether it could be a digestive/ stomach problem? I did mention it to the vet who tried to sell me some of their resident food (I've read that this can happen alot)
> 
> ...


If wagg was the worst its got a lot of cereal in it and looking at the puppy ingrediants are listed whats most first and cereals are the first, followed by meat and animal derivatives which can mean any meat but no percentage except that in the chicken one there is 15% chicken in the chicken kibble no other percentages mentioned so if that was the worst of the lot maybe why.

Natural Dog Food Company which Ive used in the past and mentioned to several people with dogs with iffy tums has had good results. They are pretty helpful if you contact them too with problems. If you want a look at their range.
The Natural Dog Food Company  where good health comes naturally

For wet nature diet is all natural and again if you want to have a look at that too
| Naturediet

Maybe adding a supplement to his food might help too. Or just a pre and pro biotic to aid digestion.
Probiotic for Dogs | Bionic Biotic | Dog Health Supplement | Pooch and Mutt

There are others too like Protexin pro soluable that is just a pro and pre biotic and also lintbells bioactive, things like this increase the good gut bacteria needed for a health digestion, so could well help.

Only other suggestion especially as he eats rubbish and stuff when out on walks is to maybe ask the vet to do a fecal test, usually a 3 days fecal, 3 sample taken on 3 consequetive days is best as less chance of missing anything then in just the one sample, but that would rule out intestinal parasites, protozoan parasites like coccida and giardia and persistent bacterial infections like campylobacter all things that can cause intermittent diarrhoea and loose stools, because if he did have anything like this, then no matter what you probably feed him then it wouldnt likely make a difference.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

One thing I did forget to mention, is as wel as the pro and prebiotic you add all the time as a supplment, Protexin also do something called Protexin Prokolin
its natural and contains, pectin Koalin and a pre and probiotic, this helps calm the gut, solidify the stools and put back the good gut bacteria, this though you only use when they have a bout of diarrhoea or loose stools to get them right again, its not to be used all the time continuously but often does the trick, especially fed for a few days with a bland easily digestible diet like chicken boiled or grilled no skin, or white boiled fish (check for small bones} and some boiled fresh rice. 

You can get it from vets but also buy it online cheaper I usally get mine from wwww.vet-medic.com but you may find it cheaper still, they also do the pre and pro bilotic Prtexin Pro soluable that you can use all the time too.


----------



## ClydeV (Nov 29, 2012)

We are on our second Bull Terrier and feed Natural Instinct (Green Tripe/Tripe mixes) with some Arden Grange. We also mix it up a little with Wainwrights trays on some days to keep them keen - and both of mine absolutely thrive on this diet. Stools are great and although they have flatulence (they are Bullies after all), we are happy!

As for the "dont feed raw if you have a young child" as they say - load of crock. My 6 year old has been brought up with Bullies all her life and we have always fed the diet above with never any issues.

If you need any Bully specific help, please let me know.


----------



## Bulliesandshihtzu (Nov 21, 2012)

I've has EBTs for 13 years, they like high meat content no grains so either raw or Eden would be my choice. Anything else u want to know let me know, one of mine has allergies the other hasbadstomachs so it's took time to find something they both will eat.


----------



## Amy26 (Dec 18, 2012)

Goblin said:


> To put it bluntly.. what a load of crock. Do you never prepare meat yourself for your own consumption? What about the hospitalization of children in the states due to commercial food contamination...
> 
> However you may like to look at the stickies.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html
> ...


Great, I will take a look, thanks. I think its more to do with Salmonella if I have listened correctly! Thanks for your advice


----------



## Amy26 (Dec 18, 2012)

ClydeV said:


> We are on our second Bull Terrier and feed Natural Instinct (Green Tripe/Tripe mixes) with some Arden Grange. We also mix it up a little with Wainwrights trays on some days to keep them keen - and both of mine absolutely thrive on this diet. Stools are great and although they have flatulence (they are Bullies after all), we are happy!
> 
> As for the "dont feed raw if you have a young child" as they say - load of crock. My 6 year old has been brought up with Bullies all her life and we have always fed the diet above with never any issues.
> 
> If you need any Bully specific help, please let me know.


This is great, thank you so much. I have heard great things about Natural Instincts so I will look into it and give them a go.


----------



## Amy26 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If wagg was the worst its got a lot of cereal in it and looking at the puppy ingrediants are listed whats most first and cereals are the first, followed by meat and animal derivatives which can mean any meat but no percentage except that in the chicken one there is 15% chicken in the chicken kibble no other percentages mentioned so if that was the worst of the lot maybe why.
> 
> Natural Dog Food Company which Ive used in the past and mentioned to several people with dogs with iffy tums has had good results. They are pretty helpful if you contact them too with problems. If you want a look at their range.
> The Natural Dog Food Company  where good health comes naturally
> ...


This is all really useful, thank you! I think you are right about the cereals and fillers in general- Wagg was the biggest mistake I ever made, I was badgered into it and wish I had stood my ground a bit more, it wasnt pretty!

Think I will try a raw food and then look into a fecal test if no joy.

Thanks!


----------



## princesssaskia (Sep 21, 2010)

hiya, only just seen this post - was wondering how you getting on now and what you are feeding your bully?

I hope that you went down the RAW root? as an owner and breeder of EBT's I can honestly say feeding RAW (with no or only small amounts of GLUTEN FREE grains) is the way to go

I have helped a lot of people successfully move their dogs to a RAW diet with fab results and would be happy to give you EBT specific RAW advice if you like - there is also a great RAW thread on pet forums which I believe is now on 600+ posts (though bear in mind EBT are different to other dogs and a RAW diet should be tailored to their specific needs - as is the case with all breeds)

xxxx


----------

